
Crafting Interpreters: A Bytecode Virtual Machine - werediver
http://craftinginterpreters.com/a-bytecode-virtual-machine.html
======
werediver
This is a new chapter of a wonderful open-source book by Bob Nystrom. I was
particularly interested in a chapter dedicated to parsing: Parsing Expressions
[1].

[1] [http://craftinginterpreters.com/parsing-
expressions.html](http://craftinginterpreters.com/parsing-expressions.html)

